# Benny Hill



## Danny Creasy (Dec 27, 2017)

His reruns were on late at night back in the 70s. Many skits missed, some were good for a chuckle, and a few were hilarious. What a goofball!


----------



## Harpo (Dec 27, 2017)

I first saw him in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, my earliest cinema memory.

"The Benny Hill Show" first started in 1955, and continued in various forms for over thirty years.

Benny, we salute you!


----------



## Danny Creasy (Dec 27, 2017)

I forgot he was in CCBB. Wow!


----------



## Pyan (Dec 27, 2017)

And  the original (and best) *Italian Job




 *


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 27, 2017)

He was absolutely hilarious . I used love him spoofs of US Tv Shows in particular .


----------



## Connavar (Jan 7, 2018)

Benny Hill was the first old tv show,sketch, before my time comedian i thought was hilarious, awesome. I grew up on the rerun of his show in mid 1990s on swedish tv.  I remember the 70s era version of his show most, best. I love him, his work even more when i became an adult, knew more about comedy shows, different kinds of humor.

My alltime fav brit humour actor/shows/groups:

Benny Hill
Rowan Atkinson, mostly because of Blackadder
Fawlty Towers
Monthy Python


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 9, 2018)

Connavar said:


> Benny Hill was the first old tv show,sketch, before my time comedian i thought was hilarious, awesome. I grew up on the rerun of his show in mid 1990s on swedish tv.  I remember the 70s era version of his show most, best. I love him, his work even more when i became an adult, knew more about comedy shows, different kinds of humor.
> 
> My alltime fav brit humour actor/shows/groups:
> 
> ...


I could live with that list but would want to add (from the same era) Spike Milligan's Q series.


----------



## Harpo (Jan 9, 2018)

Q ahead of the rest! For those who don't know, it was Q that mainly influenced the style of Monty Python's Flying Circus, in having sketches that didn't have punchlines but instead just wandered into other sketches


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 9, 2018)

Harpo said:


> Q ahead of the rest! For those who don't know, it was Q that mainly influenced the style of Monty Python's Flying Circus, in having sketches that didn't have punchlines but instead just wandered into other sketches


A very very surreal show. But I loved it! Another rather surreal one I liked from that era was the Innes Book of Records (I also loved the Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah band which also featured Neil Innes).


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 9, 2018)

Look on YouTube also for episodes of I’m sorry I’ll read that again, staring John Cleese, pre Python, Tim Brooke Taylor, Bill Oddy, and Graeme Garden, pre Goodies, Jo Kendall and David Hatch. This sometimes has a pythonesque feel to it as not only did it star Cleese but he Chapman and Idle were regular writers for the series.


----------



## Harpo (Jan 9, 2018)

Vladd67 said:


> Look on YouTube also for episodes of I’m sorry I’ll read that again, staring John Cleese, pre Python, Tim Brooke Taylor, Bill Oddy, and Graeme Garden, pre Goodies, Jo Kendall and David Hatch. This sometimes has a pythonesque feel to it as not only did it star Cleese but he Chapman and Idle were regular writers for the series.


Currently being broadcast every Friday on Radio 4 Extra.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 9, 2018)

And iPlayer for radio.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 12, 2018)

pyan said:


> And  the original (and best) *Italian Job
> 
> View attachment 42247 *



Benny Hill was a terrific actor.  I wish he done more movies .


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 12, 2018)

I'd just like to add Ripping Yarns to the lists in this thread


----------



## J Riff (Jan 12, 2018)

And Rutland Weekend Times, Eric Idle's effort. Another fave is The Strange Case of the End of Civilization, by John Cheese.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 30, 2018)

Woodstick  Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah .


----------

